# What to eat with Crohns?!



## Moeed

Hi guys, I've had crohns for over 2 years now but have never really taken into consideration how what I eat affects my condition.

Only recently I have started to cut food out but I am finding it really, REALLY, hard to find alternatives or replacements. 

I can't eat any from of dairy, Gluten and I am trying to cut out red meat, wheat, and other foods that are generally bad anyway (Sweets and carbonated drinks)

I was just wondering if anyone could share what they have found to be worthy replacements and perhaps some recipes that I could use them in. 

I really appreciate any feedback that you give.

Thank you

Moeed X


----------



## Price

Is it doctors orders to cut out dairy or gluten? Some people are fine with them

As far as cutting out meat goes, Quorn (think that's how it's spelled) was pretty alright last time I had that. 

As for cutting out sweets and things, you're not likely to really find an alternative that's that close to it. I mean I know dark chocolate is pretty alright, but it doesn't really taste the same as milk chocolate. What I did was budget so I couldn't afford sweets and just spent the money I would have on them on other things, like books. I figured if I don't have money for them I can't get them  

As for recipes, eh just pick anything that doesn't have any of them in. I know the SCD lot have a load of recipes but I've no idea if you have the time to prepare what they cook and things, I don't really know about what they make though. I just keep a load of rice cooked and add what I like on the day. That and anything with noodles (though if you have to cut gluten you'll have to use rice noodles). They usually take 10-15 minutes tops. 

Instead of slowly (or instantly) cutting food out though, I'd suggest starting on very little and adding things in. It's easier to find out what you can tolerate and what you can't.


----------



## AlliRuns

What you can and can't eat tends to vary from person to person. Some people can't tolerate gluten, whereas for others it's fine. Same goes for dairy and meat, etc etc etc.

If you can't tolerate something, don't eat it, but if there are foods that don't bother you but somebody told you they weren't for Crohn's, you don't necessarily have to cut it out.


----------



## hugh

I think you are wise to cut out wheat, sugar, soda etc,
Is there a reason that you are avoiding red meat?
If it is not a problem then keep it
I'd always recommend PALEO, the only hard part is getting past the addictions, and lack of imagination (i still have the odd craving for almond croissants)

You only need to ask one question...
Is it real food?
Think from the perspective of what we've been eating for the last 2.5 million years and what has been done to food recently.


----------



## Price

We've been eating bread since a good few thousand years ago. And probably lots of other things not allowed on paleo for just as long. Please cool it with the "real food" business, it's just spreading information that may or may not apply to the original poster and not actually helping. 

Also red meat increases the risk of bowel cancer (among other bad things, but I can't remember those off the top of my head), so that's probably wise to cut it out when we already run an increased risk of bowel cancer from IBD/IBS


----------



## hugh

Price said:


> We've been eating bread since a good few thousand years ago. And probably lots of other things not allowed on paleo for just as long. Please cool it with the "real food" business, it's just spreading information that may or may not apply to the original poster and not actually helping.
> 
> Also red meat increases the risk of bowel cancer (among other bad things, but I can't remember those off the top of my head), so that's probably wise to cut it out when we already run an increased risk of bowel cancer from IBD/IBS


i think it's you getting a bit off topic, 
Moeed is cutting out  wheat, dairy, soda, and sugar, so good on him.
These things are not beneficial.
As he has lumped red meat in with those other products then i thought it was worth exploring.
Unlike soda, sugar, wheat etc, we have a long (prehistoric , even) history with red meat, and it has wrongly been put in the 'bad' category.
If Moeed has problems digesting red meat that is another story and it might be worth experimenting with other red meats, or with grain feed meats .

I struggle to see how you can take issue with that.

As far as 'real food', you're right,
- Moeed should eat all the processed shit he can find, I'm sure he will improve.
 (remember the original poster? -"What to eat with Crohns?!")

And that risk of bowel cancer, what bullshit...
[youtube]Sy0NHVZ3OF4[/youtube]

A lot of SCD recipies are full of almond meal.
Almond meal breads are pretty awful (well,all the ones i've had,)
 but almond meal makes good gravy, and almond meal cakes are pretty good
Almond meal pastry also works

But if i'm cooking for myself a piece of meat and a salad is too easy. (and paleo)


----------



## rollinstone

I think the more paleo and SCD you can follow the better off you will be but that being said I'm not expert and that's just my opinion, though there are plenty of evidence showing that paleo/SCD diets can positively affect crohn's disease. 

Hugh - what is your current disease status if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## UnXmas

A few years back I went through a period of trying eliminating different foods. I didn't gain any benefit from doing so, but a lot of people have found that they can identify foods which cause them problems and feel better after cutting them out. I can tell you the sort of foods I substituted in when I was trying different diets.

When I tried eliminating lactose, I switched to having soya puddings instead of milk based ones, and used soya milk and rice milk. When I tried cutting out gluten, I found there were ranges of gluten free bread, cakes, pasta etc. available in supermarkets, though these were quite expensive. Rice, corn and potatoes made up the main carbodhydrate sources I had while gluten free.

I also (on the recommendations of a nutritionist I was seeing at the time) tried cutting out processed and refined foods and refined sugar. I ended up eating  mostly rice, potatoes, fruit and veg, meat and fish. I found this horribly restrictive though. I realised how much cooking and eating plays a role in social and family life. I lost a lot of weight which I really didn't need to lose. Since my symptoms actually got worse because of this diet rather than better, I gave it up after several months when it clearly wasn't working.

I probably would have felt differently if it had actually worked, but I think unless you have a clear improvement it's not the healthiest thing to try to cut out too many foods or types of food. The reason it's hard to find alternatives is because there really aren't that many things left if you cut out every food that someone claims is bad. I think it's better to only cut out foods which cause problems for you personally. It can be hard to identify them though, especially if your symptoms vary a lot any way. If you cut out too many foods at once, it will be hard to know which was the problem if you do find that your symptoms have improved.

The type of food I have most problems with is insoluble fibre. I still eat some, but only in small amounts. It's quite easy to find substitutions as usually there is a "white" version available - e.g. I eat white bread rather than brown bread, white rice rather than brown rice. I eat low fibre breakfast cereals like cornflakes, rice krispies, etc. rather than things like bran or museli. I avoid nuts and seeds and high fibre fruits and veg, except in very small quantities. I get my fruit and veg from juices, soups, tinned fruit, root vegetables, avocados, bananas - these are all easier to digest.

I realise refined foods probably aren't the kind of thing you're looking for, but fibre is difficult to digest and a lot of people with Crohn's find their symptoms are better when they avoid too much of it. It's fairly easy to find out if it a problem for you as you can reduce it without having to restrict your diet too much. So perhaps you may want to keep it in mind as something to try if you find you still have symptoms after eliminating gluten, dairy, etc. (which do cause problems for a lot of people - I think I may even be an exception among those with Crohn's because these don't give me problems). You could probably also do a low-fibre diet without resorting to sugar and refined foods - though then it would again probably be hard to find alternatives as you'd be limited to fish, white meat, low fibre fruit and veg, etc.


----------



## happy

Mooed,
Welcome to the forum. 
I can't tolerate the foods that you have listed either. If you search for 'gluten And vegan' recipes, you will generally find recipes that you can tolerate. Watch out for increased fat and sugar in these types of recipes though. 

These blogs have terrific recipes: http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.ca/ and http://www.godairyfree.org/

I have learned to use alternative grains such as amaranth, quinoa, and teff, and flours such as garbanzo bean and almond. I use unsweetened soy milk as my liquid milk, unsweetened soy or almond yogurt, small amounts of Daiya Cheese (http://www.daiyafoods.com) as a pizza topping, and small amounts of unsweetened coconut milk for cream soups and sauces. 

If you have specific questions send me a message. People are too happy on this forum so I had to turn off my tagging feature.

Good luck.


----------



## GMDURAMAX

Has anyone tried the Makers Diet?I am getting sick of being treated by chemicals.


----------



## Ya noy

There's a lot of people with Crohns and other digestive disorders who have benefited significantly from the SCD/Paleo/Primal and/or GAPS diet.

But everyone's system is different and what works for one does not necessarily work for all.  

I do believe that all the chemical and artificial additives that are now found in most of our food products are, at minimum, not very good for our systems, if not downright harmful.  

My husband and I do not consume any preprocessed food products, and buy as natural, organic, grass fed, as possible, along with growing our own veggies, without chemical pesticides or fertilizers, etc.  Although we don't follow any one specific diet, it's actually pretty close to all of the above, all of which stress cooking from scratch, using as many natural food products as possible.  

We've been at this a long time, and our diet is neither restrictive or boring.  We have everything down so pat, we don't spend that much time cooking or on prep. work either.  There's a learning curve, but once you get past that, it's not all that difficult, time consuming or hard.  

We don't eat the same things every day, but rather, create a virtual cornicopia of international cuisine to dine on. Indian curries and filafill, Mexican tamales and salsas, Chinese stir fries, Japanese sushi and sushami, African Fufu, and all kinds of fermented probiotic foods, such as Korean Kim chi, polish sauerkraut, miso, hummus, kombucha, yogurt, and of course, my personal favorite, kefir from the Caucasian mountains of Russia.  

We don't usually shop at "Whole Foods"' or health food stores, because they are expensive. Shopping at ethnic supermarkets is far cheaper, and provides a much wider variety of fruits, veggies, and various herbs and spices, not typically found at most supermarkets, and usually, far cheaper as well.   We also buy directly from organic  farmers, who are easy to find here in the great Midwest.  

You can't really go by what works for anyone else though, because everyone's system is so different.  About the only way to figure out what works best for you personally, is basically through trial and error.  

My husband's chronic colitis and my previously severe allergies have been non issues, for quite some years now.  Can't say for sure if that's a result of the changes we made in our diet and exercise habits, or if they just decided to go away on their own.


----------



## GMDURAMAX

Thank you for the advice.I really do think its the food preservitives.I have weaned off Entocort and i am going to try to wean off my 4 pentasa a day and try a natural approach and see where the chips fall.Again thank you!


----------



## juljul

Moeed said:


> Hi guys, I've had crohns for over 2 years now but have never really taken into consideration how what I eat affects my condition.
> 
> Only recently I have started to cut food out but I am finding it really, REALLY, hard to find alternatives or replacements.
> 
> I can't eat any from of dairy, Gluten and I am trying to cut out red meat, wheat, and other foods that are generally bad anyway (Sweets and carbonated drinks)
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share what they have found to be worthy replacements and perhaps some recipes that I could use them in.
> 
> I really appreciate any feedback that you give.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Moeed X


Hi Moeed,
Have you tried goat's milk if you have cut out normal cow's mild dairy. Goat's milk is easier to digest than cow's milk, less likely to be allergenic (unless you have a lactose intolerance) and the minerals are more absorbable apparently. I have just started drinking it myself - semi-skimmed variety and I think it tastes really nice. I also like the hard variety goat's cheese - not tried the soft goat's cheese yet though have got some in my fridge. I am not sure you should go completely dairy free unless you have been advised to do so by your GI doc or a nutritionist. You need a reliable source of calcium, and also need to ensure you are getting enough protein - to replace milk and milk products. 

I am also planning on going gluten free soon and can understand the dilemma certainly, especially if you love bread. You could try making flat breads with some alternative flours or flour combinations such as millet flour, raggi (finger millet) or sorghum flour. I noticed these on a recent trip to the asian store and they are relatively inexpensive compared to something similar you might find in supermarkets. I have not experimented myself as of yet with them  In gluten free breads and baked goods they often use xanthan gum or guar gum. But some people continue to have digestive issues with these, apparently. This is worth considering for those going gluten free - if they still have some issues with shop bought gluten free products - could it be one of the gums? There is an interesting article on the use of a combination of chia seeds and flaxseeds where the recipe requires more structure - in place of the gums - and you of course get ore omega 3 that way. 

I hope to have a go experimenting with the millet flours and sorghum soon - when the weather turns warmer and I feel more motivated  

If you cut out red meat just make sure you have a reliable source of vitamin V12 and also iron. Apparently mangoes are good for iron and have a reasonable amount of vitamin C too which helps iron absorption. They are also full of many other antioxidants. You could take a B12 supplement to guarantee B12. 

Rice noodles are quite nice and you could use those in place of wheat noodles - I bought brown rice vermicelli noodles from the asian store for about 99p and serves 4 people. 

Think about adding coconut and coconut oil to your diet. They help keep candida and some parasites at bay. Virgin coconut oil is better if not cooking with it. But refined oil has a higher smoke point so is better for cooking with if you wanted to use it for cooking. 

Try adding millet and quinoa to your diet. Quinoa is a grain that is fairly high in protein. Millet is the only alkaline grain apparently. If you use the flakes you can make porridge with that....add a little natural vanilla if you are not keen on the taste and muscovado sugar (a source of iron) or manuka honey for a sweetener. Or you can make a mixture as I do with oats if you are still eating oats. You an find guaranteed gluten free oats in some supermarkets - not milled where wheat is milled. Top with some fruit and you have a very nutritious breakfast. I make mine with goat's milk. 

You need to be aware that soya contains goitrogens if you are thinking of moving over to soya milk. It is thus not good for the thyroid gland, and also there are issues with regards to male hormones and soya apparently. Rice milk promotes protein energy malnutrition so I don't recommend it. Not sure how the nut milks fair with regards to protein energy malnutrition.  You could try goat's milk or sheep's milk in place of cow's milk and see how you get on with one of those. Sheep's milk is much more difficult to source than goat's milk. 

Ground sesame seeds are a good non-dairy source of calcium and also contain reasonable amounts of magnesium and zinc. Two tablespoons of tahini apparently contain the amount of calcium found in half a glass of milk. You can make a delicious tahini sauce by adding fresh lemon juice or lime juice to a small amount of tahini (the amount depending on how sour you like it). And add some water to make a smooth paste. Just add a small amount of water at a time. This sauce can be drizzled on salads or anything else you like. It's middle eastern - used on salads, meat and fish - and it is delicious and nutritious. I also love the Greek Halva (equivalent of the Middle Eastern Halawa) that is made from only tahini and honey. You can find that in most health shops.

Avoid quorn if you think you might have a yeast (candida) problem. 

edit: add frozen blueberries to your shopping list or freeze some fresh ones. Freezing reduces oxalates - the latter which reduces calcium absorption. The good thing about frozen berries is that you can just take a few out as you need them so they keep longer and blueberries are actually quite delicious eaten frozen. Blueberries contain lots of anti-inflamatory antioxidants. 


I hope I have helped  
juljul xx


----------



## jac521

The only diet that works for me is low residue.  I am also salicylate intolerant so most fruits 
I cannot eat.

Personally I think diet is something that is individual.


----------



## Welshmammy1990

The only things I don't eat are brown bread wheat whole grain high fibre other than that what ever I want and touch wood I have an ileostomy so since then I haven't had a flare up )


----------



## GMDURAMAX

Another thing i notice when i take a break form running i have more problems i can't explain why so just wondering if over all health, diet,getting active is the cure.I have had no surgeries, when i diagnosed with crohn's i could have lost a few pounds and  watched my diet i didn't think i was in that bad of shape,but i was eating junk food drinking pop didn't exercise. My friends wife was on bed rest during her prenancy she has colitis went from being fine to getting her colon takin out in 3 weeks she did not have any problems for about 2 years.Not being able to go for a walk or something and the taxing on her body from the prenancy?So after being diagnosed i know it sounds silly but people start to watch what they eat and try to get healthy thats why i think its the food that started our problems in the beginning.


----------



## Welshmammy1990

It wasn't food that started mine I was perfectly healthy no crohns or colitis in my family history. I got pregnant and had a perfect pregnancy and labour I've never been overly active or watched what I ate. On my sons 1st birthday I went to my fiancé (baby's dad) mother for a small party for him and something I ate gave me food poisioning which they prove somehow started the crohns


----------



## itsme2

xxx


----------



## GMDURAMAX

The food poisioning is something to think about.I also have no family history of crohn's but they tell me someone in my family along the way has had this disease.


----------



## Welshmammy1990

I've followed my family back to 1739 and nothing I'm the only one but because I show no symptoms of crohns they are now looking into the fact that the food poisioning triggered viral crohns and it was a one off


----------



## GMDURAMAX

I guess thats why they call it practicing medicine! LOL they are always learning as we are with our diets and lifestyles.


----------



## rollinstone

Welshmammy1990 said:


> I've followed my family back to 1739 and nothing I'm the only one but because I show no symptoms of crohns they are now looking into the fact that the food poisioning triggered viral crohns and it was a one off


Sorry, viral crohn's - do you mean they think you were miss-diagnosed? Hope so for your sake


----------



## Welshmammy1990

No apparently you can just have a one off and as most of it was cut away it could be it may never return. They said I couldn't have been misdiagnosed they sent my intestines off for biopsy and it came back UC in the large intestine and crohns in the small intestine. But my gasteo said you can have viral crohns caused from a very nasty infection or virus that wasn't treated quickly or food poisioning x


----------



## juljul

itsme2 said:


> juljul how does rice milk promote energy protein malnutrition? What does that mean since that seems to be the only milk that agrees with me.
> Thanks in advance.
> Did Paleo which seemed to work for almost 3 years but then flared and needed ileocolic surgery which recuperating from now and it's 8 weeks and I'm not doing great. Not eating crazy (eat very carefully...organic etc.) and still get bloating, diarrhea and cramps and just don't feel great. :confused2:


Hi itsme2, 
I felt compelled to write that mostly in case anyone would think of giving it to a child (not knowing it lacks protein basically), who derives a lot of their sustenance from milk still - in terms of protein, fat, and also minerals like calcium, and in terms of energy basically (whole milk is energy rich). It is *not* advisable to give rice milk to children. It does not have enough protein, and the negligible protein it has is of a poor quality. Not sure about the minerals as they have probably balanced it out somewhat in manufacturing. The fat content is probably balanced out too as rice does not really contain fat. Goat's milk can be given to children as a substitute for cow's millk, or sheep's millk certainly. There was a case of an infant dying from having been given only rice milk, by parents who must not have followed the advise of their doctor or health visitor presumably. Protein-energy malnutrition basically means an inadequate protein intake. Anyway, that out of the way.....

It could be fine for adults only...who derives a large amount of their protein from other sources as part of a balanced diet. Just don't think of it as a protein substitute, as milk or whey protein is often used. Rice milk is very low in protein basically - almost negligible. If it is all you can drink itsme2, and you have a good balanced diet (with regards to protein especially) in other ways then I don't see a problem with drinking it as an adult. I think I should have been more clear in what I wrote to Moeed. Thanks for the question  

I am not a nutritionist I should add. I have studied nutrition as part of a bioscience degree. I would not say I am qualified to give out nutritional advice. But on here we are all here to offer our own advice as best as we can as we think....from life experience, as mother's, etc...

juljul xx


----------



## GMDURAMAX

About the viral crohn's thats the first i have heard of this. Since i was diagnosed in 06 i have been kinda ignoring and not paying attention to the disease and earlier this year i started to think i am getting sick of taking medicine its only been 7 years compared to others who have had it for much longer and those who have had surgeries its not so bad.I guess i am in my own way trying to figure it out for myself through the info on this forum.I am thankful for that.I am on a MISSION


----------



## Price

Yeah essentially as adults you only need something like 50g protein to actually function, and you can get that in so many ways you usually don't even have to pay attention and you'll get it. 

I'm lucky in the way that I can handle normal milk perfectly fine, so far as to drink 4 pints of it daily. Soy and rice are probably the two I'd look towards if you can't handle normal milk, mostly because I've never actually had goats milk and I know sheeps milk has a crazy amount of fat in it, but if that doesn't bother you I don't see why you shouldn't drink it. 

Also you're likely to be taking medicines for the rest of your life, so you may as well get used to it now  It is not possible to cure crohns through diet alone, or rather, not possible on the diets we currently have. Who knows what'll happen in a few decades though. 

And Hugh, red meat does put you at increased risk for bowel cancer, this is well known and well documented. Can you please stick to actual science. I'm not going to bother with the rest of your post because it's a joke.


----------



## itsme2

xxx


----------



## GMDURAMAX

All i am saying is maybe there is something to foods that can help instead of meds.Maybe its to much of a money making business for pharmaceutical companies, doctors and researchers to want to find a cure and just keep you at bay cutting it out of you and pumping you full of meds.And i think thats a joke! $$$$


----------



## Price

Nope there isn't unfortunately, or rather, nothing enough to actually cure crohns. 

There's plenty of diets that some people report "improvement" on, but what would you expect if you cut out foods that irritated you  But none that can 100% cure it. People say it put them into remission, but there's always pills behind that. And they'll still be on them afterwards. 

Food alone is not enough to keep crohns at bay, and you'd only be doing yourself harm by not taking prescribed meds. You can curse evil pharma all you want, but the fact is there just isn't a cure yet, same as with many other illnesses.


----------



## KWalker

Price said:


> Food alone is not enough to keep crohns at bay


Whether this is from experience or not, this is only as good as opinion, no matter who it's coming from.  Sure diet may not cure crohn's, but neither does medicine. While I'm not saying diet will work for everyone, the same can be said for medicine. 

With that being said, GMDURAMAX, I know exactly how you feel. I too don't want to be one of those people on medicine their whole lives so I made the personal commitment to change my lifestyle and cut out all those crappy foods and only eat truly healthy foods.  I was diagnosed with crohns when I was two years old and I'm now turning 23 in a week and a half. I have been on almost every single medicine available and NOT ONE has ever given me a solid BM. 

Back in 2010 I got tired of dealing with shitty doctor's and dealing with side effects of medicine that wasn't really working anyways so I decided to change my life and take control of not only my crohns, but how I was going to live.  I didn't want to get regular blood tests because I was on dangerous medicine, I didn't want to spend more money on prescriptions/vitamins to counteract deficiencies caused from medicine, etc.

I decided to eat healthier, but it wasn't until January of 2013 that I started the SCD diet and I haven't looked back. The SCD diet and psyllium husks were the only two things to ever give me a solid BM. Not only that, my frequency has gone from 5-8 times a day down to 1 a day. 

Foods I eat are all meat (including red meat), fruits, vegetables and nuts. I make a few baked goods that I am allowed on the diet but I don't need to do anything crazy because I can do more than get by on the food I can eat. Just think about it, I heard a quote once and it was "If it doesn't go bad, it's not good for you"  

Diet doesn't work for everyone, and a lot of people simply don't have what it takes to change their lifestyle but I have and it is one of the best, most rewarding things I've ever done. I don't see medicine in my future anytime soon and I feel like an overall better person.  Changing a diet certainly won't do anything negative for your health, but trying to justify eating like crap just because you're on some (potentially dangerous) medicine is like  beating a dead horse.


----------



## juljul

itsme2 said:


> Thanks juljul. Really appreciate your response. You sound knowledgeable so wondering what you would suggest to eat after 8 weeks out from first time ileocolic resection.  Not getting results from GI or surgeon.Each says to ask the other why I'm having diarrhea. I have very low good cholesterol so can't take Questran or looks like no Pysilluim husk since they will lower it more and that can lead .Thanks in advance. Surgeon did say eat fiber but don't know if that's a good idea under the circumstances.


Hi itsme2, 
Have they ran any cultures to see if there is a bacterial element. If you suspect a bacterial element (odour, gases) you could try goldenseal. I solved the 'remnants' of a recent UTI with this after standard antibiotic use. I must add that I always use pharmaceutical antibiotics first if I am ofered them, but they don't always work with me. Oregano oil used to help with the constant UTIs and what I suspect was SIBO but I think my body has got used to it, and it proved to be a double edged sword for me (because of my connective tissue disease). And of course take a good probiotic. Goldenseal should not be taken in pregnancy or nursing, and should not be taken by anyone with a known sensitivity to berberine. As with any drug/supplement - keep an look out for any reactions. Oregano oil is really good stuff but my body got used to it because I had to take so much at one point just to get off the sofa because I could not sit from my "backside" pain. I am not going to recommend it because what happened with me was that I kept on having to increase it step-wise. I was on so much at one point and I found it really worsened my arthritis towards the end. I don't take it now - unless I am desperate with my "backside" pain/gases. I don't think everyone reacts that way with regards to oregano oil and arthritis. I have untreated (as of yet) UCTD/Lupus (just diagnosed) wich might explain it with me. 

If it is not about bacteria, your body might benefit from astringent herbs. You could try nettle tea, blackbery leaf tea, or red raspberry leaf tea (you can make either from capsules if you can't find the pure tea) or you could alternatively just take a capsule. Again, don't take red raspberry leaf if pregnant (though it is sometimes used in later pregnancy to stimulate labour). I would try to add some organic carob powder to your diet if you can get hold of some also, to help with diarrhea and provide some valuable nourishment added to drinks or foods that may require some natural sweetness...  Carob has a fair amount of fibre, the type of fibre that should not make your dirrhea worse. Slippery elm is another one that might help diarrhea (or constipation apparently) and it has soothing properties for the GI tract. Marshmallow is another herb that can be taken thas has soothing properties for the GI tract. As is DGL licorice (on an empty stomach). edit: Aniseed is also good for you at this time (for diarrhea) and can aid digestion. 

Steamed white fish (drizzled with extra virgin olive oil) and veggies and fruit that you feel you can tolerate should be good for you at tihis time. Rice, carrots, bananas....these are all supposed to help, as is apple sauce or just raw apples (apples are rich in 'binding' pectin). I would stay away from hot spices completely. Bland is better at this time. Fresh wild salmon will provide you with much needed omega 3 to boost your HDL cholesterol. You could alternatively add some ground flax seeds to your diet for omega 3 ....but if you are going to use flax seed powder introduce it slowly because it is fibre rich and can cause diarrhea in some. Any sign of diarrhea with it then just stop using it. It also has to be stored in te fridge once opened because it goes rancid quickly. You could alternatively try a krill oil capsule. Virgin coconut oil is also supposed to boost HDL cholesterol and is good for the GI system, and other systems (e.g. the brain)..

Always consult with your doctors though and keep them posted with regards to what you are eating and planning on taking - supplement-wise. Some herbs interact with some drugs. 

Best wishes.


----------



## itsme2

xxx


----------



## juljul

Sorry itsme2, I hadn't realised you were a guy ...oops  :redface:
Have your pancreatic enzymes been tested, bile production, etc ....if you have difficulty with some fats (e.g. coconut oil) ... 
Though of course not all foods agree with everyone. 

Can't they give you one of those meal substitutes they have for Crohn's patients that give your gut a rest....you could have that maybe twice a day and try food the rest of the time. Or are you on those already. 

Thank you for your good wishes. I wish you well too itsme2. 
Take care...


----------



## Moeed

Hi Guys, I am completely overwhelmed by the number of responses this post has received and I would like to thank you all.

I really appreciate you all taking the time to pass on your advice and experiences to others and I have have read all of the posts and taken everything into account.

I feel that this diet is necessary for myself as I want to eliminate the foods that are not good for me. Red meat is on that list as it is much harder to digest than white meat but through experience I have realised it just doesn't agree with me. :frown:

I am completely in love with all forms of cakes, breads, pastries etc but I have come to realise that is the reason why I am probably constantly bloated. oo:

I feel I just need to cut most things out and re-introduce them slowly to see what does and doesn't work for me. 

Thank you all again so much for your advice.

Much love 

Moeed X


----------



## durwardian

GMDURAMAX said:


> Another thing i notice when i take a break form running i have more problems i can't explain why so just wondering if over all health, diet,getting active is the cure.I have had no surgeries, when i diagnosed with crohn's i could have lost a few pounds and  watched my diet i didn't think i was in that bad of shape,but i was eating junk food drinking pop didn't exercise. My friends wife was on bed rest during her prenancy she has colitis went from being fine to getting her colon takin out in 3 weeks she did not have any problems for about 2 years.Not being able to go for a walk or something and the taxing on her body from the prenancy?So after being diagnosed i know it sounds silly but people start to watch what they eat and try to get healthy thats why i think its the food that started our problems in the beginning.


I was also fine when I ran every day. I think the exercise and sweating out the poisons has a lot to do with good health. Toxin levels build up, then one piece of cake and it breaks the camel's back. Perhaps way too many of us don't realize how bad we feel because it does build up so gradually. Then we think it was the piece of cake, but the cake was just the last straw to overload the system. So if the system is cleaned out, the cake becomes fine. As long as we stay healthy in general, I think we tolerate things a lot easier. However, that being said, my grandmother always said, "everything in moderation", and she made it healthy to 100 years old, having a cigar every so often, and drinking her red wine.

My point being, we shouldn't blame one food group or the other, or sugar, or any one particular item, it is probably a combination of all the things we are doing to ourselves, lack of exercise, and the illlness. 

Not doing wheat can help if that's an irritant, sure. But always try to go about it scientifically. If you cut out what you think is wheat, but still sneak those snacks in that are full of sweeteners and preservatives, you will never know if it was this, or that. There is a right way to go about eliminating things from your diet. It starts with talking to your doctor about your wishes, get some professional opinions, talk with friends, family, see the forum here. 

Then you get to choose  how you want to do that. If you select one food item per day and eat nothing else, or if you go on a diet with the food list and cookbook. Up to you how you want to do it.

I went to the allergy/immunology doctor and got tested for known food groups and drugs. I was surprised that I don't have a food problem, I have a preservative problem. It is a natural preservative, so it is high in apples and a few other things. Avoiding that is all I have to do to maintain pretty good bowels. So, my advice would be, before you go all vegetarian, or stop enjoying the foods you love, take a smart look at your options.


----------



## kel

durwardian said:


> I was also fine when I ran every day. I think the exercise and sweating out the poisons has a lot to do with good health. Toxin levels build up, then one piece of cake and it breaks the camel's back. Perhaps way too many of us don't realize how bad we feel because it does build up so gradually. Then we think it was the piece of cake, but the cake was just the last straw to overload the system. So if the system is cleaned out, the cake becomes fine. As long as we stay healthy in general, I think we tolerate things a lot easier. However, that being said, my grandmother always said, "everything in moderation", and she made it healthy to 100 years old, having a cigar every so often, and drinking her red wine.
> 
> My point being, we shouldn't blame one food group or the other, or sugar, or any one particular item, it is probably a combination of all the things we are doing to ourselves, lack of exercise, and the illlness.
> 
> Not doing wheat can help if that's an irritant, sure. But always try to go about it scientifically. If you cut out what you think is wheat, but still sneak those snacks in that are full of sweeteners and preservatives, you will never know if it was this, or that. There is a right way to go about eliminating things from your diet. It starts with talking to your doctor about your wishes, get some professional opinions, talk with friends, family, see the forum here.
> 
> Then you get to choose  how you want to do that. If you select one food item per day and eat nothing else, or if you go on a diet with the food list and cookbook. Up to you how you want to do it.
> 
> I went to the allergy/immunology doctor and got tested for known food groups and drugs. I was surprised that I don't have a food problem, I have a preservative problem. It is a natural preservative, so it is high in apples and a few other things. Avoiding that is all I have to do to maintain pretty good bowels. So, my advice would be, before you go all vegetarian, or stop enjoying the foods you love, take a smart look at your options.


Were you taking immunosuppresants when you were tested?


----------



## durwardian

No, my immune system is broken. So yes to it being down too low.
I get immune boosters to help, not suppressants.


----------



## daves

I love my smoothies,its all a mater of trying everyone is slightly different cant eat tomatoes but can have tomato sauce.can get away with an egg for a day but eat one every day will upset the system.Definatly cant go near pastries even though would love some everday.Green smoothies with banana and spinach etc with all the fibre seems to help me heaps but may not agree with some.Its all trial and error


----------



## Suave

I am the mother of an 18 year old son. He got suddenly very sick last March. He was diagnosed with Crohn's. It is a long story but he has been only eating home made food (eats out only on Sundays- once). It is important to have a doctor do a full allergy  test as many foods cause damage to the stomach. So, even if you are trying to eat healthy, if you are eating something that you are sensitive to or allergic to, your inflammation won't go down. Allergy causes havoc even in the most healthy people. I might start a thread soon with more information. But, please have an allergy test. Also, do the introducing food slowly as some things like  gluten and milk sensitivity are not really tested for. My son is allergic to grass so many green things make him sick. He is allergic to apples and bananas so eating healthy for him means not eating many fruits. He is allergic to Sesame seeds and has gotten a few relapses because he ate or took vitamins that had sesame seed oil in it. So, yes, it is very complicated. Don't give up on eating healthy; it might be working for you but maybe you are consuming one item that you are allergic too.  No regular milk for him; only Coconut milk with no sugar. By the way, sugar and regular oils are inflammatory so he avoids any fry foods and sweeten foods. He uses pinapple juice for all his smothies.


----------



## Marlena

If you have a health food store near you - run to it!  I was at mine today, which is quite small, but it has an almost overwhelming array of alternative foods - breads, crackers, ice cream, cheese, snacks, soups, cereals.  Some groceries are now better about it.  Whole Foods, Trader Joe's, Wegmans all carry a good supply.  Best of luck!  M


----------



## Marlena

OOps


----------



## daves

just started doing paleo and seems to be working extremely well would love to know if anyone else has tried this,from my experience would highly suggest people give it a go.


----------



## UnXmas

Suave said:


> It is important to have a doctor do a full allergy  test as many foods cause damage to the stomach. So, even if you are trying to eat healthy, if you are eating something that you are sensitive to or allergic to, your inflammation won't go down. Allergy causes havoc even in the most healthy people. I might start a thread soon with more information. But, please have an allergy test. Also, do the introducing food slowly as some things like  gluten and milk sensitivity are not really tested for.


Why do you say that gluten and milk sensitivity are not really tested for? I'm not sure quite how you'd define "sensitivity", but lactose intolerance and coeliac seem to be the main food-related medical conditions doctors test for besides "true" food allergies. It may be that your son's doctors feel his Crohn's diagnosis accounts for all his digestive problems and so believe testing for lactose intolerance and coeliac are unnecessary, but it's worth asking them about it if you're concerned and you haven't already discussed it with them. If your son has had endoscopies to diagnose and monitor his Crohn's, coeliac disease may have been ruled out then, though I'm not sure if endoscopies can miss it sometimes. If your son notices he has symptoms from eating dairy (i.e. from lactose), I would have thought a doctor would arrange a lactose intolerance test, especially if he is having symptoms that seem too severe for the current state of his Crohn's disease to account for. It's worth asking.


----------



## Suave

I could be wrong but when we saw an allergist, she said that it could not be tested. She did testing for many other things which were very helpful. He is allergic to almond, sesame seeds, grass, apples, dogs, cats, and many other things. Soy is one of his many allergies and it is very annoying because soy is found almost on everything out there. He does avoid milk products but that is not a big issue for him. knowing what the allergies are, is very important as he is allergic to almond and at the beginning of this journey I bought almond milk because the coconut milk had finished. It is a long journey and has no end. However, he is not in pain and that is such a relief.


----------



## UnXmas

Suave said:


> I could be wrong but when we saw an allergist, she said that it could not be tested.


She said that there is no test for coeliac (autoimmune reaction to gluten, which is found in wheat and certain other grains) or lactose intolerance (inability to properly digest lactose, found in dairy products) can't be tested for? Either she's wrong or she failed to explain it to you clearly. Possibly she meant that they are not alllergies, which is true; they're not the same as allergic reactions to foods. But they do involve symptoms resulting from eating certain foods, so should be considered if you notice symptoms which seem to correlate with eating them. There are a few different ways of testing for these conditions.

But if your son is having regular tests to monitor his Crohn's, my guess is that coeliac would probably be detected anyway, and if he's not having major issues with dairy, or is happy to avoid dairy anyway, there's probably no need to push for testing to be done. Did these diagnoses ever come up when your son was in the process of being diagnosed with Crohn's? Because the symptoms can be similar, often both coeliac and lactose intolerance are considered in people who go on to be diagnosed with Crohn's.

I would add that I have encountered quite a few alternative medicine practitioners who went by various professional titles - allergists, nutritionists, etc. - who did various tests for allergies and intolerances which were complete nonsense; there is a lot of quackery in this area of healthcare. If your son's allergist is helping him, of course keep seeing her and following her recommendations, but you may want to ask her for clarification about the types of reaction she's testing for and how the tests work, as it's important to know exactly what type of allergy, sensitivity, or whatever your son has. There are big differences between true allergies, the type of reaction that occurs with lactose intolerance, the reaction in coeliac, and the various things that "sensitivity", "intolerance", etc. are used to describe. They can have serious implications, as I'm sure you know, hence why when you're admitted to hospital one of the first things you're asked is what you're allergic to! 

I hope your son continues to remain pain-free.


----------



## daves

I would definitely look into paleo diet it eliminates a lot of foods which can cause reactions, and also introduces lots of food which have anti inflammatory properties.Doctors will tell you it doesn't have much to do with diet if its crohns causing him his worst pains but I have trigger foods which cause me lots of trouble ,lettuce ,tomato ,milk are some of the worst.Cereals don't seem to help me at all as well ,have swapped to eggs and bacon for breakfast and haven't looked back.Doctors will tell you about all the drugs you can try to help your son but you need to look into all the anti inflammatory foods that will help without the side effects ,olives  ,bannanas ,macadamia nuts ,lots of different options. I also avoid chocolate which can go either way.


----------



## Suave

It is a mission but sometimes I do feel like there is no hope. My son is doing well enough but one wrong food and he gets some of the symptoms. I do know that the right foods will help at least make life less miserable. Even if you are taking medicine, it is good to find out which foods are bad for your body. Our problem is different that most people here, because he has strong constipation and meats are constipating however, I don't think they give him inflammation. Inflammation is the main thing to bring down. My daughter suffers from allergies and Asthma. Asthma is when the lungs get inflamed and  oxygen doesn't go in to help breathe. Well, in crohn's, the inflammation takes over those inside parts as well. I just don't know how it can be cured because obviously, those allergies get in the way. My son also has pollen allergies and when those trees are blooming, he suffers too. He is also allergic to dogs and cats. All allergies affect the body with inflammation.


----------



## daves

Does he take a antihistamine for his allergies this should bring allergies caused by enviromental things under control. Wheat can cause excess running noses etc, by removing a lot of these foods that can cause excessive reactions from the body and replacing with anti inflammatory foods can have positive effects,although this doesn't happen overnight. Banana's have a positive effect by feeding good gut bacteria and contains good fibre.Apples without the skin works well also.Using all the good oils also feeds the good bacteria coconut,olive oil,duck fat,dripping.


----------



## UnXmas

Suave said:


> It is a mission but sometimes I do feel like there is no hope. My son is doing well enough but one wrong food and he gets some of the symptoms. I do know that the right foods will help at least make life less miserable. Even if you are taking medicine, it is good to find out which foods are bad for your body. Our problem is different that most people here, because he has strong constipation and meats are constipating however, I don't think they give him inflammation. Inflammation is the main thing to bring down. My daughter suffers from allergies and Asthma. Asthma is when the lungs get inflamed and  oxygen doesn't go in to help breathe. Well, in crohn's, the inflammation takes over those inside parts as well. I just don't know how it can be cured because obviously, those allergies get in the way. My son also has pollen allergies and when those trees are blooming, he suffers too. He is also allergic to dogs and cats. All allergies affect the body with inflammation.


I was going to ask the same question as daves: what treatment is he getting for his allergies?

And what treatments has he tried for constipation? There are a lot of laxatives, stool softeners, fibre supplements/bulking agents, even suppositories, rectal catheters and enemas out there. You do have to be extra careful with Crohn's. Always start with low doses and work up, though since he does have Crohn's, I would ask a doctor about what he should try.

A lot can be done with diet to help constipation in some cases also. What fruits and vegetables does he eat? What grains, nuts or seeds? Has his allergist made suggestions about what foods he can have as substitutions for the ones he can't? I think I'm right in saying that rice is usually a "safe" food for people with sensitivities - maybe whole grain rice would help if he needs fibre? Most fruits, vegetables, nuts, seeds, beans, etc. provide fibre also (bananas being one of the few exceptions that is actually constipating!). I've had to do the opposite, and avoid fibre at all costs much of the time, but that's resulted in my knowing every high-fibre food out there if you want suggestions. Though keep in mind that not every kind of constipation can be helped by adding fibre.

Has he had the cause of the constipation diagnosed? Been checked for any impacted stool in the bowel or had bowel transit studies done?

Sorry to throw so many questions at you! But constipation is often a very treatable problem. The difficult part is that there are many different types of constipation, and many different causes. If you can find a good doctor to identify what kind of constipation your son has, you can then go about finding ways to remedy it, even with his dietary restrictions.

I'm not sure whether it's Crohn's or asthma/allergies that you say you're not sure can be cured: unfortunately, Crohn's can't be cured, though it can go into remission. I don't know much about allergies or asthma, but I don't think they can be cured either. The best way to tackle the inflammation in Crohn's is with medication. Again, there are many options out there. What medications has he tried? Has he been seen by doctors recently to assess whether he may need a medication change? Sometimes surgery can also help. While none of these treatments are ideal, some are last resorts, and sometimes Crohn's persists without remission despite treatment, almost always there is something more that can be done to help a bit; there is always hope.

Your son is obviously dedicated to diet and is doing everything he can to help himself - not everyone can do that, and not everyone has a dedicated family member, as your son has with you helping him. In this respect he stands a good chance of success.

One thing I would suggest if you haven't got it in place already: doctors from different specialities who communicate with each other. A lot of doctors do not seem to communicate well! If you can get his allergist to talk with his GI (or whoever manages his Crohn's), it may be beneficial. Maybe you could find a dietician who specialises in IBD, or who knows about food allergies, and can help him manage the constipation through diet despite his food restrictions?

I wouldn't have thought that his allergies to pollen, dogs and cats would affect his Crohn's disease, if that's something you're concerned about, but that's something you could check with his GI.


----------



## UnXmas

Also check out the forum support group for people with Crohn's and constipation: http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=69200&highlight=constipation

There aren't that many members, but if you post specific questions there, someone may be able to help you out.


----------



## Suave

Thank you UnXmas for your reply. My son is not seeing any specialist right now. I would say that from 0% he is now at 60 to 70% healthier.  Constipation runs in the family. My mother has dealt with constipation all her life. She is excellent with her diet and has done many studies of her constipation. I believe constipation is a life long battle. My son is going pretty much every day to the bathroom. But, since he has a fistula, we work harder at keeping the stools as soft as possible. The fistula seems to be closing. He is not in pain and he has a lot more energy. He also has a big appetite and that is tough trying not to eat a lot. I just have my bad days, because I get discouraged when he has an allergic reaction or is having a constipated day. I work very hard making smoothies for him, buying products, cooking at home etc so I expect more. He is in good spirits lately. We have an anti-inflammation diet but it is too long to mention here. I will soon write a thread about it. It has been great but it took a little white to kick in as all is natural.  Things he drinks daily in his smoothies are ginger, kale, broccoli, carrots, celery, radishes, chia seeds, oatmeal, and at night Fiberimmune. There are many pills he takes too. We are trying to heal him from the inside out and there is progress, lots of progress. Tomorrow he goes for a follow up blood test.  Thanks again for your input.


----------



## UnXmas

Is your son overweight? If not, he shouldn't be restricting his eating. At 18 he's probably still growing and needs a lot of food!

What causes the constipation in your family? Constipation is not a medical condition, it's a symptom, which means there is a medical condition causing it. If either your mother or your son has not had the cause of their constipation diagnosed, it would be safer to consider your son's may not be due to a genetic condition; especially with Crohn's, it's better to get a confirmed cause diagnosed, if possible, or at least rule out potentially serious causes. Was it investigated when he was in the process of being diagnosed with Crohn's? And genetic or otherwise, there are many treatments for constipation that he (and your mother!) could try.

What pills is he taking? Am I right in thinking these are not prescribed medications, but that they're "natural" rather than conventional medication? Who is doing the blood tests? Are the blood tests to monitor his Crohn's (basic blood tests to check for signs of inflammation, deficiencies, etc.)?

I'm sorry to put this so bluntly, but by keeping to only natural treatments, your son is denying himself some of the best chances for managing his Crohn's. It might be a good idea to keep an open mind about the possibility that conventional medication will be needed to deal with some aspects of Crohn's, especially if he has some symptoms which are persisting despite all his and your efforts. It may also be a good idea to have some more tests done to assess the current status of his Crohn's. It's possible for Crohn's to do damage "silently" - i.e. for damage to be being done internally without causing symptoms, or despite symptoms improving. In addition to checking for internal damage, tests may also help you and your son to understand what's causing the symptoms that are persisting, and decide whether you want to continue trying with diet and natural treatments alone, or whether conventional treatment could be needed. 

You can also discuss the problems and test results with a gastroenterologist (might be called a GI depending what country you're in?) - your son would be under no obligation to proceed with treatment, he could just see what a specialist (or two) advises and make up his own mind. Did your son see a specialist when he was diagnosed? Was there a reason he stopped seeing that doctor?


----------



## Suave

Thanks Unxmas and Daves. I just typed a bunch of things and I lost it all. Now, I will try and reply again but not as happy like the first time. First, I appreciate all your comments. I will double read it again as I learn a lot from the different advice or ideas in this forum and also on the IBS forum. Many people with IBS suffer from constipation. Many of them on the forums, have sought all kind of help for their constipation to no avail. Constipation is hard to treat because the body re-adjust and what works today doesn't work tomorrow. My son has doctors prescribed powders but they don't work all the time. We are just adding fiber all day to his foods. We use chia seeds, hemp protein, raw broccoli, fiber immune from the larch trees etc. Then we cook many foods that have fiber like carrots, broccoli, oatmeal (glutten free) and more. We cook without oil and add olive oil or coconut oil once his food is served. He eats lots of greens even if they don't have fiber because it is healthy.  He eats chicken, fish or turkey on a daily basis. These are constipating foods but he needs it for health. We boil or grill on the George Foreman grill. We add many anti-inflammatory foods to his diet like ginger, cumin, curcumin, garlic, oregano, turmeric, onions. He takes many vitamins; vitamin D3, oregano oil, garlic pills, Evening Primrose oil, turmeric, Probiotics and daily enzymes with his meals. All in all, it is a whole anti-inflammatory program. When he got diagnosed, he had throat problems, acid reflux (ulcers), back pains, knee pains, and awful fistula pain. He didn't want to eat afraid to go to the bathroom. At present, his throat is not hurting, his back and knee doesn't hurt and his fistula doesn't hurt either. He just had blood work and we will see if his infection; inflammation went down. He also now have more energy. He goes to college and works. This March will be a year since his alwful, painful Crohn's episode. I know Crohn's is hard to deal with even when taking doctor prescribed medication. Many here take medication and then the body stops responding to it. Then they have to switch. I am aware that my son needs to see a doctor and he sees his regular doctor now. I definitely want him to have a full check up on the inside. He doesn't want to right now but I will hope to convince him soon. Thanks again for caring.


----------



## Marlena

Suave, you all have a tough walk, sending care and hugs and support to you.  M


----------



## EW8

Hi there.  I am in the UK too.  Do you know about the Lofflex diet, by Professor John Hunter?  Well respected.  Would give you a good starting point.  Google it and there is download of the diet or use this link: http://nutricia.co.uk/e028/uploads/LOFFLEX_Diet_Diary_Full.pdf
I struggle to tolerate many things, but find Sainsbury's Freefrom bread ok and tastes nice toasted.  It is made with sunflower oil, not rape, etc and I find this makes a difference.  You need to give the diet a bit of time, things probably won't change overnight.  Good luck, let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Canadian Beaver

My best food item hands down...potatoes, made anyway. Might not be the most earth shattering ingredient but it's nutritious, goes with pretty much everything and most importantly is kind to my belly


----------

